# The 23rd International Chopin Piano Competition for Children and Youth, Szafarnia2015



## Eric_58

The 23rd International Fryderyk Chopin Piano Competition for Children and Youth, 
Szafarnia 2015, Poland, 15 - 17 May 2015






Live stream:

https://www.youtube.com/TheClassicalMusicTV
http://www.szafarnia.art.pl

The idea of Szafarnia Piano Competition was born in 1992, when the first nationwide competition was held. The subsequent editions already have had an international profile. Since that time, each year the competition becomes the first step to a musical career for many young pianists. From year to year, volunteers and participants coming from almost every corner of the world gather in Szafarnia. Musical efforts are assessed by the Jury including distinguished pianists and music professors from international music academies. The participants are young pianists between the age of 6 and 16. Their program is presented in three age categories (first - up to 10 years of age, the second - up to 13, the third - up to 16).

The competition is open to all pianists who are not the students of state-owned music schools. The idea behind the International Fryderyk Chopin Piano Competition for Children and Youth is a common experience of music for the young pianists from around the world, an exchange of experience and a chance for a better understanding over cultural differences possible with the universal language of music.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Schedule of The 23rd International Fryderyk Chopin Piano Competition for Children and Youth, Szafarnia 2015, Poland

May 14th 2015 / 6.00 p.m.
INAUGURATION - CAMERATA SILESIA, Anna Szostak - conductor
Grand Hall of The Artus Court Cultural Centre in Toruń, Rynek Staromiejski 6

Programme:

Karol Szymanowski 
Pieśni Kurpiowskie
Fryderyk Chopin 
Preludium e-moll op. 28 nr 4
Walc As-dur op.69 nr 1
Mazurek a-moll op. 17 nr 4
Walc a-moll op.34 nr 2
Mazurek F-dur op. 68.nr 3
Walc Des-dur op. 64 nr 1
Etiuda E-dur op. 10 nr 3

May 15th 2015 / 10.00 p.m. - 8.00 p.m.
AUDITIONS - GROUP I, GROUP III 
The Chopin Centre in Szafarnia 
Free entry!

May 16th 2015 / 10.00 p.m. - 7.00 p.m.
AUDITIONS - GROUP II
The Chopin Centre in Szafarnia
Free entry!

May 17th 2015 / 12.00 p.m. 
THE OPEN-AIR PRIZEWINNERS' CONCERT
The Chopin Centre in Szafarnia 
Free entry!

Jury members:

prof. Andrzej Jasiński, Music Academy in Katowice (Poland)
prof. Maria Murawska, Music Academy in Bydgoszcz (Poland)
prof. Uta Weyand, (Germany) 
prof. Yves Henry, Conservatory of Music in Paris (France) 
prof. Jordi Benseny y Plaza, Conservatory of Music in Lleida (Spain)
prof. Andrzej Tatarski, Music Academy in Poznań (Poland)

More:

http://www.szafarnia.art.pl or https://www.youtube.com/TheClassicalMusicTV


----------

